# Newbie - Can someone tell me the +s and -s of going abroad please x



## sparkle2811 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm 29 and have a beautiful 20 month old daughter thanks to ICSI.   Unfortunately our recent cycle failed. I was a donor and found it really stressful so we would like to do a full cycle this time. We only have enough money saved to do one full cycle in the UK or a couple of donor cycles. We were wondering if going abroad is an option for us?? 

Can someone tell me what the positives and negatives of going abroad are please? Is it cheaper? and are they as good as the UK?

Thank you xxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


I am sure others will be along to add their thoughts shortly.


Positives
Depending where you go a lot lot cheaper and this includes accommodation, flights and meds
E.g one cycle I had IVF with pgd screening and the cost of all this = the cost of just the pgd screening if I had received treatment in the UK
You can coordinate scans etc with a clinic in the UK


Negatives
Length of time you might need to be away - e.g possibly 9-10 days


I am confused though as I thought you could get free treatment in the UK if you were a donor or have I got this wrong - can anyone help on this?


Also, some clinics will do deals - not sure if yours does - e.g if 2 cycles don't work you get the third free - can't say which ones these are but am sure I have seen it. Can anyone else help?


Good luck


x


----------



## sparkle2811 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply, 

The IVF is free if your a donor but the drugs, tests and ICSI are all on top. It cost us just over £2000 to be a donor in the uk. The ICSI alone cost £1000. 

I dont even know where to start looking at clinics abroad!!!


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

For me the positive's was that it cost cheaper to go abroad, i could transfer 3 embryo's although i was under 35yrs of age   and no waiting list/time using my own eggs


The negative's for me was having to be be abroad for about a week and not being able to speak to someone in the hospital that same day for eg having to wait about 2 days for a response back via email


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi sparkle,
Just another thought for you, I don't know where abouts you are in the country but to be a donor at Herts and Essex it only costs £604.50 IN TOTAL! That's the £104.50 HFEA fee and £500 for ICSI.  Everything else - consultations, bloods, scans etc are free x


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

The same goes for the lister hospital as well but i think the isci is more then £500 though if i remember correctly


----------



## sparkle2811 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I'm in leeds although we had our last cycle at Nottinham CARE. I know derby is a lot cheaper as well but Nottinghams results are amazing. I might look into donating at another clinic although I found being a donor and having to wait on someone else really stressful. I'd rather do a full cycle if we can afford it.


----------

